# PS/2 Standardtastatur lässt sich nicht korrekt installieren



## Toffi (19. Oktober 2010)

*PS/2 Standardtastatur lässt sich nicht korrekt installieren*

Guten morgen alle zusammen,

ich habe folgendes Problem mit meinem Computer. Und zwar hat mich Tuneup drauf hingewiesen dass im Geräte Manager wohl der PS/2 Adapter nicht korrekt installiert ist und dies zu einem instabilem System führen kann.
Normalerweise denk ich mir "Kein Problem dann installier ich den Treiber eben bzw suche einen neueren". Aber das führte leider nicht zu dem gewünschten erfolg da nach jedem Neustart die "PS/2 Standardtastatur wieder mit einem Ausrufezeichen im Gerätemanager zu finden wahr. Der Fehlercode im Treiber lautet "24" .  Wichtig ist auch dass ich keinerlei PS/2 Geräte an meinem System angeschlossen habe, aussschließlich USB. Eine Formatierung bzw. Neuinstallation brachte keinen Erfolg. Noch dazu kamen sporadisches Einfrieren des PCs wobei ich nicht weis in wiefern das im Zusammenhang steht.
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mit den Informationen etwas anfangen und mir dabei helfen.

grüSSe Toffi

System:

Windows 7 64bit Professional
CPU: Core 2 Quad 6600 (Kühler Thermalright IFX 14 inkl 2x 120 Lüfter)
GPU: 2x Radeon HD 5870 CF
SSD/HDD: 120GB OCZ Vertex2, 2x 500 GB Samsung
MB: Asus Maximus Extreme x38
Sound: Creative XFI Fata1ty
Tastatur: Logitech G15
Maus: Razor Deathadder
Ram: 4 GB DDR3 1600 Patriot


----------



## Creep1972 (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: PS/2 Standardtastatur lässt sich nicht korrekt installieren*

Hallo, deinstallier mal den Treiber, Neustart und Treiber erneut installieren. Dann 1 Klick Wartung durchlaufen lassen. Neu Starten und checken. Ich habe fast das gleiche System aber keine Probleme damit. Die G15 läuft doch eigentlich über USB. Ansonsten schreibe mal die Anzeige von der Systemsteuerung hier rein, so daß ich den Fehler evtl. mal sehen kann. Treiberrevision.....


----------



## gh0st76 (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: PS/2 Standardtastatur lässt sich nicht korrekt installieren*

Ich vermute mal das er die G15 nicht an den PS/2 Port mit dem Adapter anschliessen will. Eher eine 0815 Standardtastatur. Die G15 per Adapter an den PS/2 Port zu klemmen kann nicht gehen.


----------



## Toffi (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: PS/2 Standardtastatur lässt sich nicht korrekt installieren*

Also die G15 läuft bei mir über USB, ich find es nur sehr seltsam dass der "Standardtastatur PS/2" mit einem Ausrufezeichen in meinem GErätemanager steht.


----------



## Lexx (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: PS/2 Standardtastatur lässt sich nicht korrekt installieren*



> Die G15 per Adapter an den PS/2 Port zu klemmen kann nicht gehen.


na klar geht das. nur die sondertasten und das display beliebn tot. bleiben tot..


----------



## gh0st76 (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: PS/2 Standardtastatur lässt sich nicht korrekt installieren*

Wenn ich meine Déck per Adapter an den PS/2 Port anschliesse dann tut sich da gar nichts. Und bei der Tastatur ist keine Spielerei verbaut. Nur die Beleuchtung.


----------



## Toffi (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: PS/2 Standardtastatur lässt sich nicht korrekt installieren*

Um zu vermeiden dass wir aneinander vorbeireden. Ich habe nicht vor etwas für den PS/2 Anschluss anzuschliessen. Mir geht es nur darum dieses Ausrufezeichen wegzubekommen weil ich nicht weis ob das im zusammenhang mit der Systeminstabilität steht! Kann auch einfach nur ein Fehlerhafter treiber für den PS/2 Kontroller sein aber ich weis es nicht.


----------



## Professor Frink (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: PS/2 Standardtastatur lässt sich nicht korrekt installieren*

ALso wenn das Ausrufezeichen hinter der Tastatur steht hat das nix mit Systeminstabilität zu tun. Wenns funzt wie dus brauchst, alles cool


----------



## Toffi (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: PS/2 Standardtastatur lässt sich nicht korrekt installieren*

So ich hab hier mal ein paar screens gemacht um den Gerätemanager mal Bildlich darzustellen.

http://img15.imageshack.us/img15/8533/gm1qf.jpg
http://img823.imageshack.us/img823/4888/gm2t.jpg
http://img98.imageshack.us/img98/2665/gm3p.jpg
http://img145.imageshack.us/img145/5138/gm4k.jpg
http://img139.imageshack.us/img139/199/gm5z.jpg


----------



## Creep1972 (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: PS/2 Standardtastatur lässt sich nicht korrekt installieren*



Toffi schrieb:


> So ich hab hier mal ein paar screens gemacht um den Gerätemanager mal Bildlich darzustellen.
> 
> http://img15.imageshack.us/img15/8533/gm1qf.jpg
> http://img823.imageshack.us/img823/4888/gm2t.jpg
> ...



Deinstallieren, sprich rausschmeissen und gut ist. Wenn nicht, meldest dich nochmal.


----------



## duboix (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: PS/2 Standardtastatur lässt sich nicht korrekt installieren*

Der Thread ist schon was älter aber dieses Problem ist jetzt bei mir auch aufgetreten. Habe mir ASRock Extreme 3 870 und Phenom II X6 100T gekauft um meinen PC aufzurüsten. Läuft auch soweit prima bis auf diese Fehlermeldung. Die sieht man übrigens erst, wenn man sich die ausgeblendeten Gräte anzeigen lässt (set devmgr_ _show_nonpresent_devices_=1). Ich kann diese "PS/2 Standardtastatur" im Gerätemanager deinstallieren, nach einem reboot ist diese Meldung aber wieder da. Übrigens habe ich schon seit Ewigkeiten keine PS/2 Tastatur bzw. Maus mehr. Der PS/2 Anschluss ist quasi nicht belegt bzw. nichts angeschlossen. Wie ich bereits herausgefunden habe, betrifft dieses Problem wohl vorzugsweise ASUS/ASRock User. Man könnte dieses Problem zwar ignorieren, aber mich stört das trotzdem und würde es gerne lösen.

Vorab schon mal vielen Dank für evtl. Lösungsvorschläge.

Greetz duboix


----------



## Prinz Penz (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: PS/2 Standardtastatur lässt sich nicht korrekt installieren*

Dann erbarme ich mich mal:
Aber Vorsicht: Erst lesen, dann machen. Evtl. sind einige Punkte überflüssig. Trotzdem machen.

1. Regedit öffnen.
2. Zu HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\ACPI\PNP0303 navigieren.
Hinweis: Ich gehe davon aus, dass es immer PNP0303 ist, im Geräte-Manager kann man die Gerätenummer raussuchen.
3. Rechte Maus drauf und Berechtigungen ändern.
4. Besitzrechte (inkl. Unterordner holen) (der sagt, das geht nicht, wie auch immer...)
5. Dem Benutzer "Jeder" den "Vollzugriff" "verweigern".
6. Die Standardtastatur nochmal löschen.
7. PC neustarten.
8. Geräte-Manager öffnen.  OMG - Der ist völlig lahmgelegt! Egal, haben wir gleich.
(Falls ne ATI-Grafiktreiberfehlermeldung kommt, das ist auch nicht schlimm... vergeht wieder.)

9. Nochmal mit Regedit nach PNP0303 navigieren. (Zugriff verweigert, blabla.)
10. Bei Berechtigungen auf "Hinzufügen" gehen und dem eigenen Benutzernamen "Vollzugriff" "erlauben".
11. Der Geräte-Manager funktioniert jetzt wieder (muss aber neu geöffnet werden). Keine Standardtastatur.
12. Rechner nochmal neustarten, gucken und losROFLn. 
Getestet und Win 7 SP1 64-bit, sollte aber auch auf Vista-32 oder wasauchimmer funktionieren.

EDIT: Und wegen Registrierung ist sensibel: Innerhalb des Schlüssels Enum ist die Registry tatsächlich unglaublich sensibel!


----------

